# Kid's heartbeats??



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I was just curious to find out if anyone ever listens to their preggo doe's bellies for the kids heart beats (with a stethoscope, of course). If you've tried, were you successful? At what point during gestation does it become possible to hear the kid's heartbeats? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep i have. Usually in the last month of gestation is when i can hear them. It's awesome.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I have to admitt I do also. My husband jokes that I am a goat dr. I did go to school for that but a dr. of education not goats!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I too listen for the heartbeats. Its amazing to hear them. I have several disposable stethoscopes from the hospital and they work great. Usually the last month is when I can hear them best.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm guilty too.... though it's hard for me to get a good heart sound, mostly all I hear are gut sounds and moms heartbeat.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I do also, but I'm proud of it 

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going to have to try it.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I guess I am going to try this when my girls are a bit farther along! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I must admit... I bought a stethoscope from Hoeggar's for this very purpose... I haven't done it yet but I definitely will soon, my Em is due in about a month!

Has anyone been able to tell multiples vs. singles from listening to the heartbeat, or is that pretty much impossible with all the other noises in there?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I just heard the heartbeat and knew there was a baby. How many I couldn't tell until they came out


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive never done this, and hubby works for a vet, we always have one around. Gonna have to listen when weather gets better outside


----------

